# Does anyone know the value of a Guinea?



## lili (16 September 2008)

How much for example would 5,000g be in pounds?  And why do horses still get sold in this way in the UK/Ireland, anyone know?


----------



## vennessa (16 September 2008)

I think it is £5250. I have no idea why they are still sold in guinea's


----------



## AndyPandy (16 September 2008)

That sounds about right... 1 guinea is £1.05 I think.

Once upon a time "a guinea was considered a more gentlemanly amount than £1. You paid tradesmen, such as a carpenter, in pounds but gentlemen, such as an artist, in guineas". I guess that tradition has just stuck.


----------



## Maesfen (16 September 2008)

A guinea is £1.05. which is 21 shillings in old money or £1. 1 shilling.

Horses have always been sold at public auction in guineas as the one shilling from each guinea would be taken as commission by the auctioneers.

Sadly, their commission is a bit more nowadays!


----------



## Baggybreeches (16 September 2008)

Wot she said!


----------



## Spyda (16 September 2008)

Yes, I always thought a Guinea was £1.05 too.


----------



## cruiseline (16 September 2008)

LOL

I thought you were asking the price of a guinea pig!!!!!!! Was going to say the cost of some short crust pastry!!!!!!

Sorry, just my mood today


----------



## Spyda (16 September 2008)

I am hiding my furries away from hearing such awfulness.... Pastry indeed!!!


----------



## cruiseline (16 September 2008)

Reminds me of a Freddy Star sketch 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I really do like guinea pigs


----------



## S_N (16 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
A guinea is £1.05. which is 21 shillings in old money or £1. 1 shilling.

Horses have always been sold at public auction in guineas as the one shilling from each guinea would be taken as commission by the auctioneers.

Sadly, their commission is a bit more nowadays! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

DBS (Doncaster Bloodsotck) now sell in sterling!


----------



## LynneB (16 September 2008)

Hi Godiva! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Found this on a horse racing site 
"Thoroughbreds are sold at public auction in Guineas (gns), one guinea equals £1.05. Traditionally horses were sold in this currency and the five pence from every guinea was taken by the Auctioneer as commission."
I bet they get more commission than that these days...


----------



## volatis (16 September 2008)

last December Doncaster were selling in sterling but still only taking 5% commission, so no different from the old guinea days


----------



## rabatsa (16 September 2008)

The local horse sales sells in guineas and takes the entry fee and the shilling as commission.


----------



## pepperandoran (19 September 2008)

Yip iv just bought 3 sheep in guineas - instead of a £1 its £1.05.
The auctioneers usually keep the extra 0.05p. However the seller also pays a commission on the sale too!


----------

